# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Дополнительное поле в справочнике контрагента.

## staxbel

Всем добрый день, появилась необходимость добавления дополнительного поля в справочнике контрагента (еще один адрес, под почтовым). Не могу понять как это делается.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем добрый день, появилась необходимость добавления дополнительного поля в справочнике контрагента (еще один адрес, под почтовым). Не могу понять как это делается.


Очень просто.. По аналогии другого.. У Вас 7.7? или 8.2?

----------


## staxbel

Версия 1С 7.7

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Версия 1С 7.7


Бухгалтерия? Торговля и склад?

----------


## staxbel

Бух. Учет. Настройка для РБ.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Бух. Учет. Настройка для РБ.


Как объяснить не знаю проще самому сделать) Если предоставишь удалённый доступ через теамвивер, или файл базы 1CV7.MD(если там ключ не специфический для 7.7)

----------


## staxbel

Через TeamViewer могу дать доступ. Куда скинуть?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Через TeamViewer могу дать доступ. Куда скинуть?


В личку напиши ид и пароль

----------


## staxbel

В личку нету доступа. 
655 987 455
6bbr32

----------


## Touch_of_soul

сотри только Ид и пароль тут или в теамвивере нажми кнопку обновить пароль, что никто чужой не залез..

----------

staxbel (18.07.2016)

----------


## staxbel

Уже изменил. Спасибо большое

---------- Post added at 09:12 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------

Теперь вопрос встал, как в ТТН данные из этого поля выводить.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Уже изменил. Спасибо большое
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------
> 
> Теперь вопрос встал, как в ТТН данные из этого поля выводить.



Разобрался?

----------


## staxbel

> Разобрался?


 Неа. У меня сейчас в печатной форме используетсяпеременная  ПочтАдрес, а мне нужны данные из поля, которое мы создали. ФактическийАдрес

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Неа. У меня сейчас в печатной форме используется переменная  ПочтАдрес, а мне нужны данные из поля, которое мы создали. ФактическийАдрес


Завтра по МСК в 9:00 напиши посмотрим, там всё просто :-) А так если поймёшь где, то в процедуре документа печать измени в макете это  ПочтАдрес на это ФактическийАдрес
Или сейчас, если 10 мин есть, ото я домой уже убегаю, но думаю ты когда увидишь их не будет..

----------


## staxbel

> Завтра по МСК в 9:00 напиши посмотрим, там всё просто :-) А так если поймёшь где, то в процедуре документа печать измени в макете это  ПочтАдрес на это ФактическийАдрес
> Или сейчас, если 10 мин есть, ото я домой уже убегаю, но думаю ты когда увидишь их не будет..


 Если есть возможность - буду рад помощи.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Если есть возможность - буду рад помощи.


жду ид и пароль

----------


## staxbel

655 987 455
9u33ch

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Если есть возможность - буду рад помощи.


можешь это скачать http://www.ammyy.com/ru/downloads.html лимит на теамвивере 2 мин и 5 ждать

----------


## staxbel

62 176 625

----------

